# fly guys trolling motor opinions...



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I love my ipilot. The anchor feature is awesome in current. It will not be as good if you changing winds or little current. The North feature is also nice as it allows you to spend less time messing with motor and more time casting. Takes some getting use too as it has so many features you have to learn. It does beep but not every time I turn. I like the fact that you can make several cast before readjusting trolling motor and no tiller is nice while shooting fly line.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Minimum 24v for a boat that heavy...otherwise it will have to run too hard.

And don't plan on using it to stalk fish in anything less than about 3' of water...IMHO.

While a trolling motor may work for tarpon off the beach, it will alert every redfish for 50 yards off a skinny flat. Even if they don't bolt, they'll be on high alert...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, Motorguide! Quieter, faster, more thrust and better battery efficiency that a MK. Which redfisher do you have, the 16 or 18? The Xi5 is one of the best TM I've seen, either having or being on boats with about everything out there with TM's. For the 16, you would be fine with the 55lb but for the 18, I'd go with the 24v 80lb thrust. for your higher deck height of the Redfisher, I'd go at least 54" shaft length to no more than 60", depending if you constantly fishing in rough water with swells or not.

Note, I'd advise against GPS locking any TM, (especially MK) while tarpon fishing. It's the best way to blow up a school. Slow and easy and quiet with a constant speed is the only way to use a TM without spooking the fish out. 

So you can use the GPS anchor mode (spot locking) for many things, but just not for tarpon fly fishing.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Wouldn't have a skiff without one. Don't have to use it, and I don't if the conditions allow poling. But when I need it its the difference between killing myself and having a decent day on the water. And a lot of usage depends on where you fish. Pity you FL guys....lol


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Have a trolling motor on my bigger boat, but now I pole 95% of the time. What I have learned though, particularly for redfish, is they're way less spooked by the TM if you keep it in one speed around them. Obviously you need to turn it off or on, but when you're around fish, keep it at one low speed as much as possible. I think they're more spooked by the constant changing of speeds.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks of the replies!!!

I have a 1997 - 18 foot redfisher. my current TM is 55 lb thrust it is not enough power for some instances but 90% of the time it gets me where I need to go (and it is in good working order). It definitely kills the battery fast because it is working too hard (agree it should be a 70#). If I am on the flats I usually pole or run the TM at barely on and do not adjust speed. I have had success getting near fish on the flats and getting them to eat.

My new question after reviewing your responses.... If I am going to have to run a new TM at a low speed and the anchor option is not a great idea - should I just stick with what I have??

Plusses for the new one -
- 2 batteries will last plenty long enough even lobstering on the flats all night. 
- I have been told it is a great tool for fishing the bridges in Biscayne bay at night. You can set anchor function and stay off the bridge... The fish are used to getting run over. Also can do this solo... Now I run the trolling motor and let my buddy or son fish off the back....
- Fishing shorelines etc. with other functionality seems like it would be great.
- control from anywhere in the boat - poling platform....

Negatives - 
- another battery to replace
- not sure if I can use my old hockey puck bracket that I currently have on my boat.
- When is the anchor function the most useful?

I fish many different ways - with others and solo. Flats, shorelines, bridges, edges for tarpon, back country - chokoloskee and flamingo...

I prefer to fly fish *and if* it will give me a good advantage to fly fish solo I am in. I spin fish at times because it is just easier alone and w the trolling motor. Probably talked myself into it already but really appreciate your thoughts!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What do you have (I'm assuming it's a MK). The anchor lock can work on many occasions, just not all of them. I have a friend that has a Rhodan and it has a further option with the anchor lock where it can bump you down a shoreline (or in your case, to the next bridge piling) and hold you there until you bump to the next spot, without directing it where to go. I think it uses gps mapping or something like that. He claims they Rhodan makes the same gps system for the MG, but the anchor lock tracks too much, like the MK looking for the spot cordinates and races the motor to go so. So that part I'm not fond of. Over all, I think the motor is almost as quite as the MG but it's pricier. 

I'd go with the 80lb thrust to have it when you need it. But still as energy efficient on the lower speed levels as the 55.

Just a disclaimer... I'm not a MK hater and they work ok with most fishing. But found that shallow water spooky reds or beach side or flats poons seem to notice it more, tho I've been able to get away with a MK on those fish in deeper water since the deeper water will dissapate the sound better. But the last MK I had ate my batteries up for lunch and had limited battery life on long trips like Glades camp trips and such where charging was limited and we were on the TM's all day, even with high end batteries. That's one of the benefits why I like MG.

Ted


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought an after-market prop from Kipawa for my MK iPilot 80#, and am very pleased with the improvements in performance and sound reduction. Although I hear they suck for thick vegetation, but I'm not a bass guy and am fine with that. And reverse is worthless, Jt I don't have that either.

Even makes less noise when it hits rocks.

http://www.kipawapropellers.com/propellers.html

Caught a slam running up current on a speed setting of 3 this morning.





  








IMG_1840




__
MariettaMike


__
Jul 9, 2017











  








IMG_1843




__
MariettaMike


__
Jul 9, 2017







Trout were shorties, and I caught my first cow ray in the mouth.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I've been happy with the ipilot. I don't like all the tech stuff but have found the spot lock and auto pilot very very handy when fly casting solo for musky. 
So much easier to concentrate on your cast if you are slowly cruising in the right direction. 
I haven't used the track record yet but I know it will be super handy once I try it. 

I've not used it much in the salt just because of the way I generally fish. 
I can see times where it will be super handy. Just don't want to end up relying on it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a MK Ulterra on my skiff used for tarpon season on the beaches. Had to finally break down and get one as all the guides up here use them and can get to the fish faster than we could on pole. Most of my friends have them now also. Both for bridge tarpon and beach side tarpon. Cant really tarpon fish in this area w/o one anymore sadly. Unless you want to anchor and wait. We chased a school this year almost 100 yards taking multiple shots till one finally went in the air. They dont seem to care about TM's anymore. 

We usually take it off when fishing for reds in skinny water and just pole. Or use to move and pole when fishing.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Btw. I ended up putting in a lithium ion 24v single battery which has been awesome. Get the power two batteries with the weight of 1/2 of one. Pretty insane.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you mind me asking how much the battery set you back?


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. guys!! do you mind sharing the info. on the battery!! I like the idea of not rewiring my boat for 24v. Great info!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

All I have ever run/fished was the older MG (which fell apart) and many of the Minn Kota TM over the years. The I-Pilot was bad ass till I got a new trolling motor on my new to me skiff (HPX 18) and it was a Rhodan 24 volt trolling motor. Very simple fob to use that I do not have to look down at to see where my fat fingers are located and absolutely love the anchor lock function. To me it looks like an over built MK trolling motor with simpler functions. I have been very happy with the TM and Oh Ya, the lower unit that seems to rust and fall apart on all the MK motors, this one came coated with a white bed liner and after 4 years of use still looks good!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Backwater,
You mentioned the MG tracking too much. 
Mine was doing that so I reset the forward alignment. 
Since then, it's just hummed along very quietly at anchor. 
Twice in the last week, I've used it to anchor up on a wreck and had tarpon all around the boat without issue.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike C said:


> Backwater,
> You mentioned the MG tracking too much.
> Mine was doing that so I reset the forward alignment.
> Since then, it's just hummed along very quietly at anchor.
> Twice in the last week, I've used it to anchor up on a wreck and had tarpon all around the boat without issue.


No, I was mentioning that the Rhodan tracks more to lock on a spot than the MG. The MK is the worst of the 3. So yeah, once the MG finds the spot, it will humm along just fine. One suggestion... If you put a very thin coat of silicone on the shaft, it will make the turning of the head quieter.


----------

